# Part time worker needed



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a good guy.

Don't need anyone.

Thanks PFF

-cleaning and waxing boats that are in the water at my dock
-cleaning, de-greasing engines and parts
-engine repair
-preparation for painting & painting-brush, airless, HVLP,roll & tip, etc.
-boat trailer repair
-routine maintenance in my shop, yard and storage lot

I need a 34' Sea Ray cleaned and waxed before July 11.

Call 572 1225 From 0700 to 1200 or 1400 to 1900. 
NO calls between 1200 and 1400 - 
We observe Siesta from 12 Noon until 2 PM

Tom


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like a great opportunity for someone to gain valuable expieriance while getting paid. Thanks for offering it to forum members!


----------

